# help my young buck is walking sideways



## rjmaines (Jul 18, 2013)

My January buck is acting like he is drunk he was fine yesterday and today he's staggering around called every vet I know and the guy that does goats retired any advise would be greatly appreciated


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Does he have a temp? Could he have gotten into contaminated or moldy feed?
How is his poop? Normal?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is an article on goat polio and listeriosis...does this seem like him?
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Do you live in a area that has a lot of deer? Could be brain worm.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

He needs thiamine or b complex with at least 100 mg thiamine in it ASAP , also penicillin as suggested in the article


----------



## artzkat (Oct 22, 2007)

B Vitamin therapy pronto with penicillin! Electrolytes. This can be fixed if treated promptly and agressively...If you can't get hold of a vet try Med-A-Goat 911 on internet..they have an emergency vet phone list.


----------



## rjmaines (Jul 18, 2013)

Sorry for the delay I'm at work my wife is at the house trying to get off work now thank you for all the replies


----------



## rjmaines (Jul 18, 2013)

I have the B complex and electrolytes I'll have to get thiamine?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Straight Thiamine is Rx.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If your b complex has 100 mg of thiamine it's fine.... If there is 25 mg need to dose 4x the dose... Straight thiamine is best but is Rx. Begin penicillin as well per the article


----------



## rjmaines (Jul 18, 2013)

I just made it home yes my b complex has 100mg thiamine how much should I dose him and how often thanks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

4-5 cc per 100# every six hours the same with the penicillin...


----------



## rjmaines (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok thank you I will keep you updated


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

wow... this is a rarity. Someone who posts looking for help, answer questions asked and then does the suggested treatment right off without trying to defected the suggested treat for something easier and or cheaper. Nice  All good advice. Good luck.


----------



## rjmaines (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes I love this sight lots of good people well ive been treating him still a little stagger but is doing much better im sure he pull thru it thanks so much


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Great news...keep up treatment for AT LEAST 24 hours after he is 100% better...avoid a relaps which is much harder for threm to pull out of...its also suggested to ween off the thiamine (b complex) not to cut cold turkey...

best wishes


----------

